# La Corda d'Oro - Japanese series



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just started watching this animé and am enjoying it. It's about a girl who goes to a high school that has both a General Studies and Music Studies areas. She meets a fairy who is the mascot of the school who gives her a magic violin which allows her to play anything she's heard, as long as she feels it in her heart. Considering she's never really paid attention to music before, she has a lot to learn. The fairy rigs it so that she is chosen to play with several music students in a competition with four rounds. Music students are surprised that someone from the General Studies area has been chosen for the competition; some are downright mean about it. Others are quite supportive.
The series features pretty boys and mean girls, all in their cute high school uniforms.
Watch link:http://www.crunchyroll.com/la-corda-doro-primo-passo-and-secondo-passo










A list of the pieces played during the first season:
(piano-) liszt, s.541, liebestraume (dreams of love) no.3 in a flat
(trumpet-hihara)f.j.gossec, gavotte in d major
(flute-ayumi) r. drigo, notturno d'amore "serenade"
(cello-) j.s bach, suites for solo cello no.1, prelude
(violin-tsukimori) beethoven, op.50, romance no.2 in f major
(piano and violin-fuyumi and kaho.chan) e. elgar, op, salut d'amour.
Morning Mood by Edvard Hagerup Grieg
Thais Meditation by Jules Massenet
Partita in A Major by Johann Sebastian Bach
Vocalise by Sergei Vasilyevich Rachmaninov
Franz Schubert - Ave Maria
Caprices for Solo Violin, Op.1 - No.24 in A 
Liszt La Campanella
Chopin Fantasie-Impromptu in C-sharp minor, Op.66 
Pachelbel's canon in D Major 
Auf Flügeln des Gesanges 
Bach 's Chaconne for Solo Violin
Saint-Saens, Romance Op. 37
Massenet Meditation from Thais
chaconne bach violin
Ravel Tzigane
"Polonaise Brilliante" Op. 4 No. 1 by H. Wieniawski
Violin Sonata No.1 in G major, Op.78 - 1.Vivace ma non troppo 
Rachmaninoff "Vocalise" (flute & piano) 
Albinoni's Adagio! 
Edvard Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite No. 1 - Morning Mood
js bach Partita for Solo Flute in A minor, BWV 1013 - IV. Bouree an 
Chopin Etude in E major,Op.10 No.3 (Violin & Piano Version) 
Elgar - Salut D'Amour ( Love Greeting
Mozart Eine kleine Nachtmusik in G major, K.525 - 1 Allegro 
Schubert - serenade trumpet
Under the Double Eagle March by Josef Franz Wagner
Scott Joplin - The Entertainer
Gabriel Fauré Sicilienne Op78 
Cello Concerto in B-flat majo, by: Luigi Rodolfo Boccherini 
Clarinet Polka, a traditional Polish song 
Mélodie in E-flat major, Op.42 No.3 
Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K.216 - 1.Allegro


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Just finished this series tonight; the perfect shojo fantasy! 5+1 handsome boys (the last one doesn't show up until the final episodes) and 2 handsome teachers all inspired to play their best music by a girl who plays from the heart. One of my favorite scenes (typical) the guys are all playing in their ensemble and it's just not gelling. Hino, the girl, is outside practicing her violin in the park. One of the guys opens a window and says, Hey Hino is practicing! They all go outside to listen and Hino completes the piece, opens her eyes, and sees all these guys standing around watching her play.








are music students this cute IRL?


----------

